# What kind of Weight Gain Stories do you like?



## degek2001

For my dutch blog http://mooidik.blogspot.com I am writing new weight gain stories. I want to know what kind of stories you like. I need some Ideas, because I am angry to write the same stories. I am also looking for new stories to translate in dutch. You can contact me if you've a story for me (in dutch or english).


----------



## Destroyer117

I've had this idea about a gym teacher who ends up gaining weight. The irony of it.


----------



## wannabeafatguy

I like BHM/BBW force feeding stories


----------



## Teecher

Anything with an extremely pear-shaped woman as the focus.


----------



## Garfield

skinny women feeding fat men...:wubu:


----------



## Tad

I tend to prefer 'happy fat' stories....not that the characters never have doubts or concerns about being fat or resist it, but that, at least by the end, they are happy with where they are. Or to put it another way, where at some point the character makes the choice to be fat, although that choice could be near the end, the beginning, or anywhere in between.

I also like strong descriptions, more than a numerical summary.


----------



## Kenster102.5

I complete agree, and I feel I can't find very many of these stories. I don't like to much breast or belly.


----------



## Perry White

As an editor, I like all types of stories! 

Depends on my mood really. Sometimes I really like when the character gets really lazy and gluttonous, other times I like revenge stories, other times happy stories, it really isn't something that is constant for me.


----------



## KHayes666

I like stories that focus on realism. I mean it can be erotic to read about a ray gun that can fatten someone up to 1,000 pounds but I like reading about scenarios that could be possible.

The Donut Shop. Rebecca's Grandmother and a few other stories are a bit far fetched but there are semblence of realism in them.

I'm not against the non-realistic stories in anyway, just prefer the ones that I could possibly act out lol


----------



## GrowingBoy

I love 'noir' stories with some mystery.. where you don't know here it is going to end up, stories with an element of intrigue. Imagine a BHM story with Sidney Greenstreet (the Fat Man in 'The Maltese Falcon') as the protagonist. Or perhaps a story set during WW II, with a valiant female feeder (and resistance fighter) as the protagonist.


----------



## Blackbean

Non serials, does anyone ever write them anymore?


----------



## wannabeafatguy

I like revenge stories, ones with force feeding, and where skinny girls get fattened up huge


----------



## Blackbean

wannabeafatguy said:


> I like revenge stories, ones with force feeding, and where skinny girls get fattened up huge



Vengeance is mighty fine but I'm not at all keen on force feeding.


----------



## Red Raven

I really enjoy fantasy stories. Hansel and Gretel variation are great! also ALice in Wonderland.


----------



## GooberDude737

i prefer stories that are believable. for instance a girl who's spent her entire life dieting and keeping herself thin, is probobly not going to decided after gaining only 20 pounds that she likes it and wants to become 500 pounds overnight, or gain 60 pounds and still be unaware, i can see 10-20 pounds and not accepting it, but when theres a deff belly roll its hard to deny. it's nice having numbers where wither she weighs in or someone weighs her. i prefer it not to have scenes of her making out with a guy, not into romance novels. the ones i like the best are either a fat friend is jealous and decided to trick the skinny into gaining and she winds up bigger than her fat friend, or a girl whos teased by the skinny girl gets revenge by fattening her up, i also love it when 2 girls live together or something, and the skinny one says she'll help her chubby friend lose weight, and she winds up gaining in the process and switches weight, maybe even out grows her friends clothes. 
i have some ideas of stories, as you can tell i'm not good with the grammar and punctuation so no one would want to read them... but here they are:
1) a girl is a nurse in one of those fat clinics and befriends a girl her age who she's in charge of, she sees she's always sneeking in food, calling fast food places that put it in a basket and whatnot, and realises thats why she's not wasting food. she wants to help the girl get healthy and so they decide she'll move into the room with her and eat the food herself(because she doesn't believe in wasting food) she puts on a few pounds but because she is required to wear the gowns doesn't feel her clothes getting tighter, and when she does notice she shrugs it off and decides to lose it later. the girl she's helping sees this and decides to order more food more often because everyone knows missery loves company. i was thinking maybe they could move in together after the girl is discharged and she stays at a healthy but still large weight and the nurse winds up being the fat friend.
2) a thin girl witnesses a crime and is put into witness protection, she was mocking a fat chick earlier and it turns out that woman is the agent in charge of placing her, and she places her into a fat family or something, making her wear a fat suit at first but living the fat lif catches up to her so by the time she's releases shes as fat as the fat suit made her look
3)a skiny girl has an older sister whos kind of chubby, but not really, who has 2 larger friends, they both decide that the little sister would look good chubby and so they start by tricking her into gaining, they start befriending her which since older kids like her shes elated and feels popular. they tell her she looks great with the weight and talk her into purposley adding more just to see what it looks like, at first she does, but than she passes her goal and keeps gaining, the whole time she's in denial as to how big she is until she zips up a pair of pants and they're too tight, and the larger girl tells her they're her pants, she tries to diet but cheats alot, and the girls kind of cause her to cheat, she thinks she's lost weight but hasn't and in the end winds up bigger than the biggest girl, her older sis teases her like she used to tease her older sis, even though she's gained weight too, just not nearly as much

sorry i rambled, i would just love to read stories like these ones, or like what i said, going to check out your blog and keep an eye on it!


----------



## agouderia

Blackbean said:


> Non serials, does anyone ever write them anymore?



Interesting request! And I would like to tackle the question despite being proven guilty of repeated (and extensive) serial writing.

From my writing and posting experience there are a number of reasons for this: 

First of all, the demand for serials seems to be pretty high. I've had a few cases when I considered a story told and finished where readers requested more chapters (.. which of course is very endearing that anybody would care so much for the characters ... and in the consequence tempting).

Second, writing short stories is in many aspects more challenging:
The classic short story is a highly sophisticated and difficult to master style form - so it's something not necessarily cut out for recreational writing (... which in the end is what most writers here do).

On the other hand, squeezing your plot and characters that you come to love into a short format often leads to them being formulaic or predictable or mundane, particularly if you write more than one story; they tend to get repetitive in style, structure and often even content because of the necessary omissions.

Nevertheless - your question and a summer incident today inspired me to give the good old classic short story a shot again .... let's see if anything post-worthy comes out of it.


----------



## Lou Grant

Blackbean said:


> Non serials, does anyone ever write them anymore?



I think between the juggling of multiple plotlines, more and deeper characters, not to mention providing a satisfying conclusion that a story of substantial length demands, it is generally more daunting for a hobby writer to commit to a serial story as opposed to a short one, even if the thought seems to lure more to try it then should. As evidence by the many unfinished serials lying around here.

If done right a short story is quick and fun and can be every bit as satisfying as a long running story.

The thing around here is longer stories posted in numerous short sections tend to get more attention because the hang around the Recent Additions longer. So writers are more inclined to try their hand at those. 

Short stories posted all in one shot tend to move through the system much quicker, even if they do get a fair amount of praise. So rest assured there are good quality short stories around the library. You might just have to do a little looking to find one that suits you.


----------



## Blackbean

Lou Grant said:


> The thing around here is longer stories posted in numerous short sections tend to get more attention because the hang around the Recent Additions longer. So writers are more inclined to try their hand at those.



It takes discipline, that sadly seems to be lacking these days, to complete a story of decent length in a single cycle rather than have it lag on & on endlessly to its tedious end some months later.


----------



## GooberDude737

i get that they post the long stories like a chapter at a time, to keep it around and have people keep coming back... but why not completely finish the story first, and than post chapters weekly...i mean i've been writing comics with my friends as super heros, i have one that is really long and unfinished, instead of posting it now and leave people hanging with something that might not conclude for awhile, i'm just holding it till i do finish it...


----------



## Lou Grant

I don't know that I have a good answer, but in my experience it seems hobby writers (in general, not just around here) crave feedback. The thinking is they like to know if people are going to respond favorably to their work before they put a lot of effort into it only to get no comments. So they post a chapter, or sometimes a few paragraphs of a possible chapter, and wait anxiously. Only to leave it incompleted eventually anyway when they themselves lose motivation.

It is unfortunate, but it happens.

Whenever I get the opportunity I always tell people to just write for themselves and not worry about comments and views and all that. To me a well written, completed story is just as rewarding as a favorable comment (which is bound to come anyway if it is in fact complete and well written). 



GooberDude737 said:


> i get that they post the long stories like a chapter at a time, to keep it around and have people keep coming back... but why not completely finish the story first, and than post chapters weekly...i mean i've been writing comics with my friends as super heros, i have one that is really long and unfinished, instead of posting it now and leave people hanging with something that might not conclude for awhile, i'm just holding it till i do finish it...


----------



## agouderia

GooberDude737 said:


> i get that they post the long stories like a chapter at a time, to keep it around and have people keep coming back... but why not completely finish the story first, and than post chapters weekly...





Lou Grant said:


> I don't know that I have a good answer, but in my experience it seems hobby writers (in general, not just around here) crave feedback.... Only to leave it incompleted eventually anyway when they themselves lose motivation.



Writers in general crave feed-back, it's not specific to hobby writers, writers who write only for their own benefit and keep their writing strictly to themselves probably are the minority .... or why would a whole industry live off publications? 

Posting stories chapter-wise in my case has to do with a mix of time and motivation. 

I generally plot out the whole story and start by quickly writing a few central scenes of the characters development. But since I do this writing as a hobby, I don't have the time to fully write the whole story of several dozen pages in one go.

Getting feed-back, knowing that somebody else except myself might be interested in the story and the characters actually keeps me motivated to finish it, even if I'm short of time. 

Sometimes feed-back has contributed to alternations in the story, it's build up or character development - and that interactive part is very rewarding.

But I do agree, posting only scraps of chapters is annoying, you need a certain amount of context to make reading worthwhile ... and there is nothing sadder than an unfinished good story!


----------



## NemoVolo

GooberDude737 said:


> 2) a thin girl witnesses a crime and is put into witness protection, she was mocking a fat chick earlier and it turns out that woman is the agent in charge of placing her, and she places her into a fat family or something, making her wear a fat suit at first but living the fat lif catches up to her so by the time she's releases shes as fat as the fat suit made her look



As a criminology major, that would never happen. They don't put them in families. If she's underage, more than likely she'll be moved to a safe house and kept there on her own, perhaps with her own family forced into protection as well. If she's an adult, then she's on her own the agents in the area she's moved to aware, and with someone keeping tabs on her. 

A safe house would work, and the fat agent could only bring her fattening foods to eat, or tamper with them. On the other hand, that means she's underage, and I'm sure that would squick quite a few people--and potentially break the rules of the posting board. 

You could potentially stretch reality with creative licensing and have her be some kind of a flight risk, and therefore put into a safe house even though she's an adult. Or at great risk. 

OT:

I like tricked weight gain, forced (with the trickery), unwanted, and very realistic. I also hate when too many details are put into the size (breast and cup size, height, and weight). I'd rather you show me how curvy s/he is, not tell me. Besides, men are notorious for getting the cup sizes wrong! 

I have a sadistic streak, so humiliation is always a bonus. 

I don't understand people that want to gain, though, and tend to avoid those stories. (No offense meant, feedees.)


----------



## Qit el-Remel

GooberDude737 said:


> i prefer stories that are believable. for instance a girl who's spent her entire life dieting and keeping herself thin, is probobly not going to decided after gaining only 20 pounds that she likes it and wants to become 500 pounds overnight, or gain 60 pounds and still be unaware, i can see 10-20 pounds and not accepting it, but when theres a deff belly roll its hard to deny.


Going to have to agree with this.

And for the record: I like the idea of the lifetime dieter saying "to hell with that," gaining weight as a result, coming to terms with it, and being happier in the end. It just _works_ somehow.


----------



## elroycohen

I tend to veer toward the stories that are not plausible in real life. It doesn't have to be out and out fantasy but some level of escapism from reality helps. The standard guy meets girl, and then he/she realizes he/she loves to be fat/gain, and they live happily ever after usually ends up boring me unless it's done really well.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

GooberDude737 said:


> i get that they post the long stories like a chapter at a time, to keep it around and have people keep coming back... but why not completely finish the story first, and than post chapters weekly...i mean i've been writing comics with my friends as super heros, i have one that is really long and unfinished, instead of posting it now and leave people hanging with something that might not conclude for awhile, i'm just holding it till i do finish it...



I eventually came to this conclusion myself, and it's why I haven't posted anything in a year or so; because I never finished any of the hanging serial types I started, and most of the writing I've been doing lately has been conceptual one-offs, driven by whatever idea has me horny at the moment, and never going anywhere (especially since most of them never get worked on again after a day or two). However, I'm beginning to consider posting the more refined of those as "story snapshots" - a scene or scenes revolving around a specific WG plot concept, just on the off chance something I enjoyed writing while working myself up would be good reading for someone else doing the same thing...


----------



## pandafan

I would go crazy for Female Domination/Squashing stories, growing girls overpowering men with their huge thighs and asses. Preferable combined with weight gain. If anyone knows some links please let me know. It is hard to find something for me.


----------



## Sparrow

There are several different types of weight gain stories I enjoy. I really like stories where the woman is gaining weight fairly rapidly (say, a couple of pounds a week, up to a couple of pounds a day), and she is pretty accepting of it, and even ends up liking it. I also like the stories where a woman or several women actively gain weight. The stories where a woman rapidly gains weight due to environmental or supernatural forces are really good too. I really like it when the women end up weighing anywhere between 250 and 700 lbs. Also, pear shaped women are my favorite. Ooh! Stuckage stories are great too!


----------



## Sparrow

How is it that I always manage to dry up the conversation?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Sparrow said:


> How is it that I always manage to dry up the conversation?



Not your fault, this thread was necro'd by the guy above you. = P


----------



## fatgirl33

My taste changes, eggs and flows, from time to time, and as I've gotten older I find it getting kinkier.... 

Lately I've enjoyed darker stories, with revenge, humiliation, etc. ....but not TOO dark, I still like a happy ending where the fatty comes to embrace their size.

Like others, I don't like the gains to be unrealistic, generally I'm not interested in magic stories, but there are a number of exceptions. I like it when the physical changes are explained in great detail. I don't need to know about every stretch mark or dimple of cellulite, but when a belly is growing it helps to be able to visualize its size and the impact it is having on a character.

Keep writing, folks - I'll keep reading!
Brenda

PS: would love to have an audio book of some of these stories, read by a sexy voice!


----------



## KHayes666

fatgirl33 said:


> My taste changes, eggs and flows, from time to time, and as I've gotten older I find it getting kinkier....
> 
> Lately I've enjoyed darker stories, with revenge, humiliation, etc. ....but not TOO dark, I still like a happy ending where the fatty comes to embrace their size.
> 
> Like others, I don't like the gains to be unrealistic, generally I'm not interested in magic stories, but there are a number of exceptions. I like it when the physical changes are explained in great detail. I don't need to know about every stretch mark or dimple of cellulite, but when a belly is growing it helps to be able to visualize its size and the impact it is having on a character.
> 
> Keep writing, folks - I'll keep reading!
> Brenda
> 
> PS: would love to have an audio book of some of these stories, read by a sexy voice!



I have an idea for a big story but I could use a woman's perspective on things. Once I get started would it be alright if I consult you for advice here and there?


----------



## fatgirl33

KHayes666 said:


> I have an idea for a big story but I could use a woman's perspective on things. Once I get started would it be alright if I consult you for advice here and there?



Absolutely! I especially love long stories that take their characters on a significant journey, developing them in a detailed way.

Looking forward to seeing what you're wokring on!
Brenda


----------



## degek2001

fatgirl33 said:


> Absolutely! I especially love long stories that take their characters on a significant journey, developing them in a detailed way.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you're wokring on!
> Brenda



I want to write a story about an older women how gains weight. I've written a story about a women how gains with an anonymous feeder on internet. Her husband doesn't know anything. I'd liked to write that story.


----------



## zxc098

pandafan said:


> I would go crazy for Female Domination/Squashing stories, growing girls overpowering men with their huge thighs and asses. Preferable combined with weight gain. If anyone knows some links please let me know. It is hard to find something for me.



I'll give it a shot, writing something like this sounds fun.

I have a few stories that I would like to post just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Q Bomb

The most important part of a story, to me, is a realistic pacing and distribution of the gain - the weight comes on as it does in real life. I prefer gains that are driven by realistic causes, or if it's a story with magic, the magic is still real-ish: it nudges the eating along rather than some drastic overnight change in size or personality. And pacing the writing is as important as pacing the gain: no "wham, bam, fatten you ma'am."

I love thin-to-fat gains, rather than enormous size.

Revenge stories are always a great one.

I haven't written any of my own stories in quite a few years now.


----------



## Scx

As a writer, I am one of the guilty parties who likes to touch off a dramatic series only to lose interest part-way through. See "Owning Felicia" where I pasted a quick synopsis to wind it up. I don't, usually, even do that much.

As far as magic goes, it's highly problematical. Once you've introduced one wacky device, the world is laid open to all kinds of wacky devices, and it makes plotting, shall we say... awkward? The Next Generation Star Trek always had the problem of trying to work around little 'magic' gadgets the original series's lazy writers just wrote in to make a plot. "Universal Translator", anyone?

Personally, in my writing, I generally do steady and successive gain over time (shorter or longer, depending on mood) and throw at least a little light on the difficulties encountered by people (in my case, women) getting extraordinarily fat. I luxuriate in descriptions of how ordinary things become out-of-the-ordinary because the person performing them has gotten too fat.

I like my fantasies fantastic - Part of the fun is going beyond what a casual trawl will find - but I'm also a big fan of procedure; "How DID she get that way?", and yes, conservation of mass and the 2nd of Thermodynamics *always* apply.

_Scx_


----------



## zxc098

I've written quite a few stories lately, most of them end up being around 50 pages or so. I have wanted to post them on here but I cant find the time to break them up into 30,000 word chapters as is required for these forums.

Maybe one day I will get around to it.


----------



## agouderia

zxc098 said:


> I've written quite a few stories lately, most of them end up being around 50 pages or so. I have wanted to post them on here but I cant find the time to break them up into 30,000 word chapters as is required for these forums.



You don't have to put too much work into breaking up your stories into chapters. The 30,000 words are mostly somewhere between 8-10 pages of text. So copy and paste segments of your stories in 'portions' this size into each post, post them one after the other and then you can add subtitles.

It's really pretty easy, even for non-techs...


----------



## home

One of the things I always wonder about in my stories is how to balance out gain in size. Such as if a woman starts out with D cup breasts at 100 pounds. What size would they be at 500 pounds? And such as dress sizes and hip sizes. I once did a story where I did calculations in inches and had to guess. I would just like to stay realistic in a story. For instance if a woman did have D cup sized breasts at 100 pounds. How big in inches and cup size would they be at 500 pounds? 750 pounds? And maybe 1000 pounds? Starting out at 100 pounds, 36 D? Some people may find this crass. But I would like to stay realistic in the story.


----------



## zxc098

if a women weighed 100 pounds unless she was really short there is no way she would have 36D cup breasts unless they wore fake.

check out boobpedia.com that will give you a good idea


----------



## zxc098

Considering how many thousands of views and hundreds of people read these forums stories, I am amazed that this thread doesn't have more replies.

Come on readers let us know what you want and give us some more ideas.

I have a few in my head but nothing particularly great, need some more ideas.


At the moment I am thinking of writing some short stories which will be a change from the very long multi chapter stories I have posted so far :/


----------



## Tsap

zxc098 said:


> Come on readers let us know what you want and give us some more ideas.
> 
> :/



What I want:
I like to read about female weight-gain, pearshapes and (near) real-life pace.
In stories I like what I would truly hate in RL: women being lured or tricked to gain, getting sedentary and vulnerable for their WG. Humilition, insecurity, emotional eating, revenge-feeding, etc.
Descriptions are essential, measures a nice surprise, especially if they'd happen to fall within possible range.

What I don't want so much:
Thin cheerleaders with DD-breasts gaining overnight and loving it to extremes.

Idea: Reverse doping (new WADA rules or something) and resulting chubby or fat (former?) athletes. I don't remember reading quite such a story yet, so that should go for fresh idea atm. Would write a couple myself about thick tennis-divas, but hate the comments about language and punctuation.  

Secondary idea/derivative theme: Reverse gene-doping, "usual" people, not necessary sport folks. Hard SciFi, perhaps, but doesn't need to be so accurate. I have read a couple, but there's room for more, IMHOP.

PS. Thx for stories. I have enjoyed more than I thought possible.


----------



## zxc098

hmm thanks for the feed back Tsap.

I like the idea of the Tennis divas, not sure how a si-fi story would go cause it would probably result in unrealistic weight gain, so not sure about that :/

Used to be a big Star Trek fan years ago, and have thought of doing something with that genre, but haven't really had time to draft anything.

I agree with you about the thin cheerleaders getting fat over night that's just silly ^_^

I do however like the contrast the skinny cheerleader types bring into a story and I find them to be sexy when I'm writing BHM stories, naughty fat boys getting teased :wubu:


----------



## Ravens-son

I always look for XWG stories, or at least ones featuring SSBBW protagonists. It's unrealistic, but if I'm looking for a fantasy, why not go all the way? So usually there has to be some fantasy or sci-fi element to make the obscene gains somewhat plausible (within the universe of the story). And I almost always want the gain to come from overeating or extended binges, and not just the weight appearing because of some fat spell or something.

I prefer the heroine to either welcome or come to like their gain. I'm not into humiliation or revenge-gaining stories.


----------



## Marlayna

I'd like to read about a cute little fat witch. No one knows she's a witch, but when her boyfriend leaves her for a skinny girl, and tells her he was never attracted to her in the first place, she puts a heavy curse on him. 
He was a hefty guy to begin with, but now he's got a huge gut with flabby love-handles and his fancy 3-piece lawyer suits don't close. Hahaha.
Miss Skinny tells him she's no longer interested, and then he really grows by leaps and bounds... no end in sight!:shocked:
Cut to the present, and he's on the Dr Phil show, wheeled in on a flatbed truck.:bounce:

I was a big fan of Bewitched.


----------



## zxc098

haha sounds funny, was working on something similar where an arrogant type lawyer/office worker starts at a new place of work where the women all start going on diets after he humiliates them.

Little does he know it but as the group of women begin to lose weight he gains their losses slowly but surely. eg they each lose 100 pounds for example there are 5 of them so he gains 500 pounds etc...

Got about half way through, wont be posting it anytime soon as i have to many unfinished projects on the go already.


----------



## VVET

Sounds VERY cool


----------



## pandafan

zxc098 said:


> I'll give it a shot, writing something like this sounds fun.
> 
> I have a few stories that I would like to post just haven't gotten around to it yet.


 That would be great. Let me know here when you get it.

On a related note I also prefer realistic gains caused by massive joy of food-consumpton (magic spells turn me off). 600 pounds is enough of breast, thighs and ass to florish my female crushing/domination fetish. Unrealistic weight out of every proportion like 2000 pounds turns me off aswell. I am also not a fan of 10 feet giantess and stuff like that. In short possible realism with fictively possible genes taken to extreme is the ground I build my fantasies on:happy:


----------



## kronoman

> Come on readers let us know what you want and give us some more ideas.



I love the man being fattened up to huge pigs by revengeful / dominatrix women, i.e your "From Arrogant Pig, To Just Pig" was a master piece :bow:

"Poker Night" Im sure is going to be awesome too

Thanks!


----------



## 62chevy

I wonder about a female power lifter, and a roid gut giving up and succumbing to be a bbw with a preggo looking belly lol


----------



## AMbomb

I'd like a story about a short Asian girl with gigantic legs who is heavier and stronger than a tall, skinny guy.


----------



## BiddyGal

personally, i love the revenge genre as much as i love the romance. depends on the mood. JPs Heavy Debt is till my favorite balance is huge gains, revenge and force. I love the stories where a person goes from thin to fat as they fall deeper and deeper into their own gluttony, either by choice or manipulation. The current "phantom gains" is my fav type of slow build, where there is a mixof realaisim and supernatural... not to mention the potential for some super big gains down the line. So, pretty much XWG with some bondage, or a mix of real and supernatural, or in JPs case, science (cause... SCIENCE!). Anyone else find themselves enjoy those mixes?


----------



## magodamilion

Does anyone like stories that have elements of weight gain and some of the stuff in the 'unique interests' folder but within the context of an overly realistic setting? 

What I'm getting at here is do people want these to be stories about people doing other things with sex and weight gain being among those things or do people only want fetish fuel type stories?

Cause I've got this story that mostly just in my head but it's got a fair amount of people just living their lives and I want to know if I should write it and post it or would that just bore people?


----------



## Blackbean

I personally despise TG, race change, anything furry, & the requirement/primary focus on BE in most gain stories, I would prefer BS which is really rare unfortunately.


----------



## magodamilion

Too many acronyms, I'm not sure what you're saying


----------



## Tad

magodamilion said:


> Does anyone like stories that have elements of weight gain and some of the stuff in the 'unique interests' folder but within the context of an overly realistic setting?
> 
> What I'm getting at here is do people want these to be stories about people doing other things with sex and weight gain being among those things or do people only want fetish fuel type stories?
> 
> Cause I've got this story that mostly just in my head but it's got a fair amount of people just living their lives and I want to know if I should write it and post it or would that just bore people?



Of course you should write it! There are all sorts of stories in the library where large parts of the story are people living their lives. There is no reason that such a story can't have some extra kink in it--if anything, personally I'd say that makes it more interesting, as it makes it seem more real and accessible than a very artificial sort of construct that some stories feature (those have their place too, don't get me wrong, but they are not the only way to approach kink)


----------



## Blackbean

magodamilion said:


> Too many acronyms, I'm not sure what you're saying



TG: Transgender change
Furry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom#Sexual_aspects
BE: Breast Enlargement
BS: Breast Shrinkage


----------



## The Loch Ness Monster

Anythning with breast shrinkage is always good. LNM


----------



## Blackbean

The Loch Ness Monster said:


> Anythning with breast shrinkage is always good. LNM



Especially if it alternatively goes south to the belly instead.


----------



## poe103rule572

Blackbean said:


> Especially if it alternatively goes south to the belly instead.



Now that's the kind of story I'd like to read.


----------



## missourifat

I liked the one, where the couple had moved into a fat neighborhood and they became transformed into a fat couple. It could be realistic. When one in a couple joins in becoming fat, and they have a fat family, it is great.


----------



## DaveTheBrave

Out of all the devices used in WG fiction (and non-fiction), one of my favorite has been that in which someone hasn't been seen in quite a while they have gained a surprisingly hot amount of weight. I think I like this device because the story doesn't have to trudge through, or weirdly avoid, the gaining of every few pounds. Yet at the same time a character can gain serious weight in a realistic amount of time (say, 100lbs in 2 years) with immediate shock and impact. 

It's where fantasy and realism come together really easily.

What are you guys' favorite stories like this? Here are a few I've loved: 

The Family (Norseman)
The Lovely Teacher (Norseman)
Coming Home, Again (Dan 422)
Au Pair (Dave)

Any more that should be added to this list??

-Dave


----------



## chrissy

DaveTheBrave said:


> Out of all the devices used in WG fiction (and non-fiction), one of my favorite has been that in which someone hasn't been seen in quite a while they have gained a surprisingly hot amount of weight. I think I like this device because the story doesn't have to trudge through, or weirdly avoid, the gaining of every few pounds. Yet at the same time a character can gain serious weight in a realistic amount of time (say, 100lbs in 2 years) with immediate shock and impact.
> 
> It's where fantasy and realism come together really easily.
> 
> What are you guys' favorite stories like this? Here are a few I've loved:
> 
> The Family (Norseman)
> The Lovely Teacher (Norseman)
> Coming Home, Again (Dan 422)
> Au Pair (Dave)
> 
> Any more that should be added to this list??
> 
> -Dave



I do this pretty much all the time. It's the best. Just have to keep variations going. It's about the details. I have a bunch of other stories from Curvage.org that I will eventually move over here but for now I have a couple of stories in "Recent Additions". I love feedback. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## DaveTheBrave

chrissy said:


> I do this pretty much all the time. It's the best. Just have to keep variations going. It's about the details. I have a bunch of other stories from Curvage.org that I will eventually move over here but for now I have a couple of stories in "Recent Additions". I love feedback. Thanks for your comment!



No problem! Your story is really really fun! What are your stories on Curvage? Would you mind linking them for now?:smitten:


----------



## Blackbean

I haven't read a satisfying piece of fiction this decade, if not longer, seems like a dead art, so sick of endless serials (all filler) & freshmen 15 stories.


----------



## chrissy

DaveTheBrave said:


> No problem! Your story is really really fun! What are your stories on Curvage? Would you mind linking them for now?:smitten:



Sure, I summarized them recently here:

http://www.curvage.org/forum/index.php?/forums/topic/27100-the-skirt/&do=findComment&comment=347185


----------



## chrissy

Blackbean said:


> I haven't read a satisfying piece of fiction this decade, if not longer, seems like a dead art, so sick of endless serials (all filler) & freshmen 15 stories.



Interesting -- what would you like to see in a piece? What would be an example of something you find satisfying?


----------



## missourifat

This would have to be one in the future, but could be tied to a scientist, who thought he had modified the zika virus , so it was harmless. About 15 years later, after the mothers, who had been infected, during or before they became pregnant. Around puberty , the children started to have an increased appetite and started to get fat. Perhaps , it was proved their dna was altered.


----------



## Blackbean

Whatever happened to virgin gain stories? seemed to be lost in the late 20th century drowning amidst the torrents of yoyo gain along with the usual freshman 15 & dull endless mulipart stories that have been known to literally run on for years.


----------



## trackstar

I'm really into weight swapping. Stories like Heidi, Switching it up, going down in size (some are on mollycoddles or FF). Don't know why these are so appealing as of late.


----------



## trackstar

.............


----------



## trackstar

DaveTheBrave said:


> Out of all the devices used in WG fiction (and non-fiction), one of my favorite has been that in which someone hasn't been seen in quite a while they have gained a surprisingly hot amount of weight. I think I like this device because the story doesn't have to trudge through, or weirdly avoid, the gaining of every few pounds. Yet at the same time a character can gain serious weight in a realistic amount of time (say, 100lbs in 2 years) with immediate shock and impact.
> 
> It's where fantasy and realism come together really easily.
> 
> What are you guys' favorite stories like this? Here are a few I've loved:
> 
> The Family (Norseman)
> The Lovely Teacher (Norseman)
> Coming Home, Again (Dan 422)
> Au Pair (Dave)
> 
> Any more that should be added to this list??
> 
> -Dave




Never thought about it quite like that. Yea it is a surprisingly subtle but effective way of going about fantasy/instant gain but still having realism. Clever. 

There's a mutual gain story that uses this device but I can't remember the name. A newly wed couple both are doing well in their careers. We mainly follow the guy who gains in a typical office-style story, while his wife goes to Italy for business and writes him letters talking about the food. When they finally see each other a few months later they've both put on some weight. I believe we get his descriptions of himself throughout but her "unveil" is all at once, but can't quite remember.


----------

